# Curved Headboard with trim -how is this done?



## mombuilds (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm hoping someone can tell me how to build a frame like this. I've built several fully upholstered headboards but can't seem to figure out how to build one with a curved wood frame like the pictures in my photos.
Any tips, tricks or advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The first picture with the trim detail looks like the overall trim is made up of many pieces, with mitre type cuts to make the overall shape.

The pieces would be rough cut with e.g. a bandsaw. Could also be cut with a jig saw, but will be a lot more sanding/shaping.

The challenge will be how to get to the final shape. The manufacturer likely uses a CNC machine.

If you already had such a headboard you could make a template and then use a router bit with a top bearing and clamp the template over the piece.

I would say this is a good project, but will take time.


----------



## mombuilds (Nov 21, 2012)

*headboard*

Thanks Dave

I was thinking I could fake by using 1 x 6's laid flat to create the shaped flat part of the headboard and route the edge of the curve. How do they do the flexible trim on top of the curve?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mombuilds said:


> I was thinking I could fake by using 1 x 6's laid flat to create the shaped flat part of the headboard and route the edge of the curve. How do they do the flexible trim on top of the curve?


Yes, this is what I meant by rough cutting on the bandsaw. Trying to rout the shape out of 1x stock will not be easy. Much easier if the router is only doing the final shaping.

For the half round top piece the options which come to my mind are :
a) Assemble from several piece using the 1x6 stock.
b) Steam bend
c) Make a lamination from e.g., 1/8in strips. This thread will give you an idea.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/curved-laminated-forms-39400/

b) and c) will require forms and clamping. b) obviously needs a method to make the steam and a steam box. A lot of work for a one-off.

If the head board is being painted, then the joints from a) or c) would be covered by the paint.

Depending on the radius of the top piece you may need to use thinner strips to allow this to bend without breaking.

FYI, if you go the laminated method and want to use thicker strips like 1/8in, after cutting the strips soak them in water. They will bend a little easier.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ceate a full size pattern on paper*

Then lay it out/down on a 4 x 8 sheet of ply or MDF which you will use as a template. Transfer the pattern line to the template by cutting after it's been sprayed with craft adhesive or use tracing paper. Now cut out the template with a jig saw.
You should make only a half pattern and flip it about a centerline to get perfect symmetry. 

Now you can use a router with a pattern bit ...
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020041/18855/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx
to follow the template's curves and make the profile...if any ... that you want on the final piece. If you just want a straight edge rather than a molding profile then you can skip the tracing step and just cut out your pattern right on the final piece. That would look too raw or unfinished in my book, but that's up to you.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=pattern+router+bit

I have assumed here that this is not a stained wood frame, rather a painted one where the wood grain is not showing... hence the use of MDF as the final material. If this were a wood frame that's a whole 'nother ball game.


----------



## mombuilds (Nov 21, 2012)

*headboard*

well I don't have a band saw so I guess I'll have to try the template process. I do have a brand new router that I may finally try to use. I can't even wrap my head around building up the curved piece in glued sections, yikes! and then steaming, double yikes.

Thanks so much for the detailed suggestions! and..woodnthings, yes this will be painted and distressed to hide any imperfections. I think I may be able to pull off the template process.

Thanks so much!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can make more than one layer*

For added dimension and more detail, just stack 2 pieces together and then use the router with different bits to get more detail. 
An Ogee bit like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...297076257?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item5d3390a621

Or this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-3-8-Roman...003610117?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item4abd4e6005


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mombuilds said:


> well I don't have a band saw so I guess I'll have to try the template process. I do have a brand new router that I may finally try to use. I can't even wrap my head around building up the curved piece in glued sections, yikes! and then steaming, double yikes.


You don't need a band saw. As for the build up of curved pieces, it would be easier to cut the curves out of solid stock with a jig saw and piece them together end to end to make the curve.










 







.


----------

